# Staffy Lovers



## welshMorphology (Feb 16, 2008)

Hiya. Just wondered if anyone has ever seen a red and white staffy with different coloured eyes?
My pup (8weeks) is white with red splodges (if thats the right way to describe it) - with one deep green eye, and one blue eye...
Its definately not the puppy eye colouration from when they first open their eyes - cos ive got her brothers and sisters... and theyve all got brown eyes =S
And shes not blind in her blue eye. she can see perfectly fine!
Just wondered whether anyone has seen staffies (that arent blue) with blue eyes??

Ill get a pic =D


----------



## tommybhoy (Jan 31, 2010)

My Male Kaiser is champange blue, he had a blue eye and a green eye up until he was a could month then the green dulled and the blue went the same colour. Strange as hell and no idea why lol


----------



## welshMorphology (Feb 16, 2008)

Hmm... Her blue is really bright - almost husky blue! But shes definately a STAFFY!!


----------



## welshMorphology (Feb 16, 2008)

Sorry for the quality - couldnt take photo with flash on - cos her eye shines red!!

!


----------



## welshMorphology (Feb 16, 2008)

Another pic - Excuse the shine - and the pose! =D


----------



## Tameyourself (Nov 29, 2010)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww she is so cute


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

That would be a wall eye same as in border collies wouldn't it?
I've found both dogs and horses etc with wall eyes to be rather temperamental when they mature.


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

She is so cute does look like she is wall eyed though I have known only one staffy wo was like this and she was great lovely temperment etc was owned by a friend of mine few years ago and she was white with blue patches


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

saxon said:


> That would be a wall eye same as in border collies wouldn't it?
> I've found both dogs and horses etc with wall eyes to be rather temperamental when they mature.


and being red wont help, lol.

give her some belly burps from me.: victory:


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

sammibee said:


> Hmm... Her blue is really bright - almost husky blue! But shes definately a STAFFY!!


a staff x from pic


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

Yes my red boder collie was nuts....even worse than your usually border....she was red with wall eyes as well.....three nutty reasons.


----------



## welshMorphology (Feb 16, 2008)

I have got her mom and dad - she definately a staffy!!! Mom and dad are both pure staffs too...!
She is beautiful - and great temperment so far!!
Ah well, seems like ive got a one-of a kind =D


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

Can i come pinch her lol she is lovely and defo one of a kind lol


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

sammibee said:


> I have got her mom and dad - she definately a staffy!!! Mom and dad are both pure staffs too...!
> She is beautiful - and great temperment so far!!
> Ah well, seems like ive got a one-of a kind =D


i love to see mum n dad 

i was going to tell you why your pup got the eyes 

and you not got one-of a kind :bash:


----------



## welshMorphology (Feb 16, 2008)

Thanks sammy! For sale if anyones intrested??!! lol!


----------



## welshMorphology (Feb 16, 2008)

oldtyme said:


> you not got one-of a kind :bash:


Shes one of a kind to me =D
Mom is black with a white flash, and Dad is Tiger brindle with white feet... - both with normal eyes and both small and stocky =S


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

If only I could I would have her but not got the room here at the moment when i move i will get another dog though


----------



## welshMorphology (Feb 16, 2008)

Okie Dokie Sammy =) Glad you like her!


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

sammibee said:


> Shes one of a kind to me =D
> Mom is black with a white flash, and Dad is Tiger brindle with white feet... - both with normal eyes and both small and stocky =S


your dog is not a pure english staff

1) they dont have red/chocolate noses,the chocolate and red noses are only found in staffy types and pbt types

2)they dont have long muzzles like yours has got

3)they dont have that colour eyes 

the reason your dog has those colour eyes is because it has ambull blood in it,pbt or pbt type blood,or labrador blood or irish staff

your dog has an hazel eye and a chocolate nose that would come from the pbt type blood or lab blood,the blue eye will be from the ambull blood,it would only need 5% blood for it to throw out the eye and nose colour

so i would look at your kc paperwork to see where the throwback came from 

depending on how the pup grows it could be consider as a banned type


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

oldtyme said:


> your dog is not a pure english staff
> 
> 1) they dont have red/chocolate noses,the chocolate and red noses are only found in staffy types and pbt types
> 
> ...


not such great news...


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

so could yours neil...........


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

pigglywiggly said:


> so could yours neil...........


:lol2:* banned type* for what ?


----------



## welshMorphology (Feb 16, 2008)

LOLOLOL!!! ROFL!!
Ill post a pic of mom n dad...
S
T
A
F
F
I
E
S
!!!


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

sammibee said:


> LOLOLOL!!! ROFL!!
> Ill post a pic of mom n dad...
> S
> T
> ...


have you got KC papers for them?


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

its easy enough to get your pet dog confiscated for being a `type` dog.

i`ve been followed by the fuzz myself before.


----------



## welshMorphology (Feb 16, 2008)

freekygeeky said:


> have you got KC papers for them?


Wait 4 pics - Honestly...


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

pigglywiggly said:


> its easy enough to get your pet dog confiscated for being a `type` dog.
> 
> i`ve been followed by the fuzz myself before.


that ture 
but you still the a pure staff (95% staffy blood)


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

i was walking a propper brown nosed red wiv the long legs though :blush:


----------



## welshMorphology (Feb 16, 2008)

pigglywiggly said:


> i was walking a propper brown nosed red wiv the long legs though :blush:


Oooh... NOM!!

Mom is Black - Dad is Brindle...


----------



## welshMorphology (Feb 16, 2008)

MOM - (excuse the tongue!!!) She does that alot!













DAD - Handsome fella =)


----------



## welshMorphology (Feb 16, 2008)

Can you tell me my puppies are pits now???

AAAaaaaanyway... I posted asking about the eye colour - and whether anyone had seen a STAFFY with blue eyes before...
I didnt post to be told my puppies are going to be siezed and tested... really... now did i???


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

sammibee said:


> Oooh... NOM!!
> 
> Mom is Black - Dad is Brindle...
> 
> ...


theyre the type of dogs the youth in my area walk definetly not pure staffs pls give me theyre kc names so i can check out their background,id be definetly getting back to the breeder and getting your money back

im so certain theyre not pure staffs ill even pay for blood tests,go do a google search on pbt pics and kc staff pics the kc staff pics wont look anything like your dogs


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

mom`s pretty  love staffys, shame they`re too bouncy for me


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

sammibee said:


> Can you tell me my puppies are pits now???
> 
> AAAaaaaanyway... I posted asking about the eye colour - and whether anyone had seen a STAFFY with blue eyes before...
> I didnt post to be told my puppies are going to be siezed and tested... really... now did i???


did i not give you an explanation of why your pup had the eye colour it has,are your pups kc registered and dna tested and health tested


----------



## welshMorphology (Feb 16, 2008)

KC'd - No... 
DNA tested - Why??... they're Staffies!
Health Checked - Yes By me. Im a vet nurse...

Thankyou for that explination...
Thankyou for admiring my piccies of my beautiful Staffy pup... and her Staffy parents
=D


----------



## daikenkai (May 24, 2007)

Im not sure why this matters anymore. This thread is just going to turn into another 'your dog is a Pit bull' thread when the reality is most Staffs nowadays dont look like they're supposed to. Let it go. 

Your pup is gorgeous by the way! Never seen a Staffy with a wall eye before but im sure there are others out there! Id have her in a minute if i could 'type' or not!


----------



## welshMorphology (Feb 16, 2008)

Thanks Daikenkai!! =D

Shes beautiful isnt she!!!!


----------



## welshMorphology (Feb 16, 2008)

daikenkai said:


> Im not sure why this matters anymore. This thread is just going to turn into another 'your dog is a Pit bull' thread when the reality is most Staffs nowadays dont look like they're supposed to. Let it go!


 :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

true, you see very few show-type staffs about anymore.

theres variation in every breed though, my dog has been confused with a staffie more than once and she`s a kc registered english bulldog!


----------



## welshMorphology (Feb 16, 2008)

pigglywiggly said:


> my dog has been confused with a staffie more than once and she`s a kc registered english bulldog!


Lol!

People ask my mother What breed Clyde is...
(Obv a Great dane...)
She just smiles and says "long-legged chihuaua"
PMSL!


----------



## daikenkai (May 24, 2007)

Lol! i cant imagine id ever confuse a bulldog with a Staffy! 

Its true though, i know of a show-type breeder of Staffs and ive never seen Staffys like his when out and about, they all look totally different! Still all lovely though!


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

I think mum and dad are very handsome and lovely dogs and looklike most of the staffies I have ever seen but then I dont know much about the breed standard at all. I would love to see this thread stay on topic though as staffies get such a bad press all the time and it is a shame as I think the pup is very cute and a little different wiht her lovely wall eyes


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

i used to get asked what i fed my bullmastiffs on.

i`d smile sweety and say `boiled babies on toast` 

:lol2:

confusing idiots is sooo much fun


----------



## daikenkai (May 24, 2007)

sammibee said:


> Lol!
> 
> People ask my mother What breed Clyde is...
> (Obv a Great dane...)
> ...


How often do you get saddle comments about your Dane? I used to get at least one a day with my Dane, by the end it really made me angry after hearing it every day for 4 years! :lol2:


----------



## welshMorphology (Feb 16, 2008)

pigglywiggly said:


> confusing idiots is sooo much fun


 lolololol!!!
Id like it to stay on here actually... 
My Staffies are AMAZING!
I wouldn't be without them...
:no1:


----------



## welshMorphology (Feb 16, 2008)

daikenkai said:


> How often do you get saddle comments about your Dane? I used to get at least one a day with my Dane, by the end it really made me angry after hearing it every day for 4 years! :lol2:


 Yup... and the usual 
"you must have a big house" - nope - I have a normal sized house...
"you must have a big car" - nope - normal sized car too...:lol2:


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

think i`ve gotta go, my `staffy type` is barking cause i`ve not gone to bed.


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

oh i think most staffies are amazing i know at least 20 and not one of them is the viscious ferocious killer they are made out to be. I am more scared of being licked to death than ever being bitten lol. I know alot of bulltypes as well and think that they are great dogs and if possible i would defo have one probably an olde tyme or an amercian pit bull believe it or not.


----------



## Postcard (Aug 29, 2010)

Your pup is lovely & your parent doggies are the modern accepted staffie type so I wouldn't worry about anything in the future - but what Oldtyme has said was really enlightening about where different eye/nose colours come from, thanks for that! Never knew about the labrador blood.

I don't think you should see it as a slur on you - it doesn't detract from your dogs that they're not 100% pure english staffordshire bull terrier, and good luck finding a home for the pup.


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

sammibee said:


> KC'd - No...
> DNA tested - Why??... they're Staffies!
> Health Checked - Yes By me. Im a vet nurse...
> 
> ...


so no kc :whip: 
dna tested to know who mum n dad is 
Health Checked so no HC AND L2-GHA


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

and are yours hip scored and kc`d too?


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

daikenkai said:


> Im not sure why this matters anymore. This thread is just going to turn into another 'your dog is a Pit bull' thread when the reality is most Staffs nowadays dont look like they're supposed to. Let it go.
> 
> Your pup is gorgeous by the way! Never seen a Staffy with a wall eye before but im sure there are others out there! Id have her in a minute if i could 'type' or not!



i will op not inthe real world


----------



## welshMorphology (Feb 16, 2008)

I just love my staffies...
Heres my other Dog... 
I'll let you guess what breed he is.... (NOT Pitbull - before anyone says)


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

were i live that would be a Rock-weila


----------



## purpleskyes (Oct 15, 2007)

oldtyme said:


> so no kc :whip:
> dna tested to know who mum n dad is
> Health Checked so no HC AND L2-GHA


Whats wrong with being not being registered with the Kennel Club?

Its a very nice staffie pup. :flrt:


----------



## welshMorphology (Feb 16, 2008)

I dont need to have them checked Oldtyme... Cos I know mom + dad. ANyway, I did say thankyou for your advice on the eye colouration. It was good to find out =) Thanks again...
Now back to my Chunky-Boy ^^^^^^
Any guesses yet?? Lol... He ISNT a rottweiler!!!


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

pitts are smaller, lots smaller


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

i was going to say rotty cross but guess i would be wrong on that one


----------



## welshMorphology (Feb 16, 2008)

sammy1969 said:


> i was going to say rotty cross but guess i would be wrong on that one


Cross what???? :devil:


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

staffie from the head shape?


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

Rotti x mastiff


----------



## welshMorphology (Feb 16, 2008)

Pigglywiggly was right!!!
I said I liked my Staffies =)
Hes just a shrunken Rottie, with a short muzzle =)
My boy!!! =D


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

He is lovely looking i must say such a cute face


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

sammy1969 said:


> Rotti x mastiff


mastiff would have a broader squarer muzzle and different ears.

i loves my bull breeds, bullmastiffs especially


----------



## welshMorphology (Feb 16, 2008)

I just like my staffies... =D
I can be a bit imprtial to the rhodesians and weimeraners too tho, and the hound group... But ive grown up with GSDs! Dunno where my love of Staffs came from... =S


----------



## welshMorphology (Feb 16, 2008)

sammy1969 said:


> He is lovely looking i must say such a cute face


 Yeah... but hes evil... he uses his "cute face" as a ploy to cover up his wrong-doings... lol. Joking. 
He is an angel!!


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

they`re a nice friendly all round good family dog :no1:


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

Yeah my partners brother used to have a lovely mastiff cross staffy but his ex gf took it to battersea behind his back which broke his heart Clyde was sucha lovely dog too just hated being on his own and she used to go out and leave him when he was at work so he destroyed the home, an he couldnt find out what happened to him as she put him in her name.


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

annabel said:


> Your pup is lovely & your parent doggies are the modern accepted staffie type so I wouldn't worry about anything in the future - but what Oldtyme has said was really enlightening about where different eye/nose colours come from, thanks for that! Never knew about the labrador blood.
> 
> I don't think you should see it as a slur on you - it doesn't detract from your dogs that they're not 100% pure english staffordshire bull terrier, and good luck finding a home for the pup.


a lot of byb breed labrador to kc staff to get a pitbull and the ddb to kc staff to get pitbull the more famous breed tank photo 









the kcstaff to kc staff you get £250 to £350 

but to the labrador to kc staff you get £1000 to £1500 

but to ddb to kc staff you get £1500 to £2000

back in the day

now a otb with tank blood 

you get £1250 to £2500


----------



## welshMorphology (Feb 16, 2008)

=O
I would be out for blood!!!!


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

HE was for a long time but he has resigned himslef now that he will never find out what happened to his little man. He just wanted to know in the end that he had found a good forever home but he never will


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

labrador to staff does not make a pitbull, it makes a crossbred mongrel.

a pitbull is an american breed of dog.

you get them from breeding pitbull to pitbull.


----------



## welshMorphology (Feb 16, 2008)

Plus Pitbull is a registered breed... ??
=S


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

pigglywiggly said:


> labrador to staff does not make a pitbull, it makes a crossbred mongrel.
> 
> a pitbull is an american breed of dog.
> 
> you get them from breeding pitbull to pitbull.


but the youth was pay top money 4 them 

look at tank ddb x staff top money


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

sammibee said:


> Plus Pitbull is a registered breed... ??
> =S


no not since the banned


----------



## Postcard (Aug 29, 2010)

oldtyme said:


> a lot of byb breed labrador to kc staff to get a pitbull and the ddb to kc staff to get pitbull the more famous breed tank photo
> image
> 
> the kcstaff to kc staff you get £250 to £350
> ...


Bit like this, isn't it - 
Edinburgh Dog and Cat Home - EDCH Animal Welfare Shelter

I've had that dog's page bookmarked for weeks now - looks so much like a rescue I took in who was unfortunately just too damaged. Absolutely gorgeous but once bitten, twice shy as they say - I'm going to stick with tiny dogs for a little bit.

EDIT - also as i said in another thread about pitbull types it doesn't actually matter what the lineage is because it's a DIY pitbull - in reality more dangerous than any registered controlled breed - bred from dogs with questionable temperaments and negligible socialisation as status dogs.


----------



## welshMorphology (Feb 16, 2008)

But a cross-breed isnt a pitbull??

How does my Rottie x staff rate for the youths then?
=)
I'd pay £10,000 for him xx =D


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

not the sort of market i`d want to be aiming any puppies i had bred at.

cant see the point of breeding bitsa different breeds together like that myself, who`d want to be making a mongrel that will attract numptys to use for intimidation/lookinghard/fighting?


----------



## welshMorphology (Feb 16, 2008)

annabel said:


> Bit like this, isn't it -
> Edinburgh Dog and Cat Home - EDCH Animal Welfare Shelter


 Crossbreed...
Not pitbull =)


----------



## welshMorphology (Feb 16, 2008)

pigglywiggly said:


> not the sort of market i`d want to be aiming any puppies i had bred at.
> 
> cant see the point of breeding bitsa different breeds together like that myself, who`d want to be making a mongrel that will attract numptys to use for intimidation/lookinghard/fighting?


LIKE :2thumb:


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

and he looks mostly staffie


----------



## Postcard (Aug 29, 2010)

sammibee said:


> Crossbreed...
> Not pitbull =)


Yeah it says in the description - Labrador to Staff!
I've had my eye on this dog for a while (literally can't get him out of my mind... argh) and always wondered where the eyecolour could come from so assumed it to be an 'Irish staff' or a 'King staff' but Oldtyme posted earlier that hazel eyes can come from Labrador blood, hence that dog's appearance.


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

sammibee said:


> Crossbreed...
> Not pitbull =)


what this


----------



## welshMorphology (Feb 16, 2008)

Yup. Long- legged staff. Thats what i'd say. =)


----------



## welshMorphology (Feb 16, 2008)

POST PICS OF YOUR STAFFIES PPLLLLLLLLEASSSSSSSE!!
:2thumb:


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

oldtyme said:


> what this image


this your staff but under weigth


----------



## welshMorphology (Feb 16, 2008)

oldtyme said:


> what this image


emaciated! 
... rescue?

Staff X


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

sammibee said:


> Yup. Long- legged staff. Thats what i'd say. =)


pmsl that a import pit


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

still needs feeding. might explain why its a different shape to the ones i`ve seen.


----------



## welshMorphology (Feb 16, 2008)

oldtyme said:


> this your staff but under weigth


Nope - looks out like any of mine.
1) Mine have longer noses. Pits have shorter muzzles with more skin folds because they are used in pits and it aids in the blood runnin away from the eyes... 
2) Mine are no where near as tall as that!
and 3) if you are STILL trying to make my pups out to be pits... Give up!


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

sammibee said:


> Nope - looks out like any of mine.
> 1) Mine have longer noses. Pits have shorter muzzles with more skin folds because they are used in pits and it aids in the blood runnin away from the eyes...
> 2) Mine are no where near as tall as that!
> and 3) if you are STILL trying to make my pups out to be pits... Give up!


that like bb with more skin folds because they are used in pits and it aids in the blood runnin away from the eyes... 

not need


----------



## welshMorphology (Feb 16, 2008)

oldtyme said:


> pmsl that a import pit


The posts arent posting in time... that wasnt me saying the pit was a long-leg staff. I know what a staff is! =D
FANYOOOOOUH =D


----------



## welshMorphology (Feb 16, 2008)

Goodnight peeps!!
Thanks again for checking out my STAFFIES - 
Cant believe this has gone on for over 3hrs!
Anywho... Im going to kiss my lovely STAFFIES goodnight... and go bed!


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

:lol2:


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

sammibee said:


> The posts arent posting in time... that wasnt me saying the pit was a long-leg staff. I know what a staff is! =D
> FANYOOOOOUH =D


you not all about staff :gasp: yes this not like me:gasp:


but the op on drug or misinformed 

i ve been look for my family for a pure staffy i looking that 10 this week 

and my far the op the worse 

last post aS I NOT GETING banned FOR THE OP N THE STAFF TYPE


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

annabel said:


> Yeah it says in the description - Labrador to Staff!
> I've had my eye on this dog for a while (literally can't get him out of my mind... argh) and always wondered where the eyecolour could come from so assumed it to be an 'Irish staff' or a 'King staff' but Oldtyme posted earlier that hazel eyes can come from Labrador blood, hence that dog's appearance.


hazel eye come from Labrador blood ,'Irish staff' (pit) King staff'(pit)


----------



## welshMorphology (Feb 16, 2008)

oldtyme said:


> you not **** all about staff :gasp: yes this not like me:gasp:
> 
> 
> but the op on drug or misinformed
> ...


Learn to spell - and dont start *again* with my dogs...



Im glad its your last post - To be honest -
Granted, Im thankful of the blue-eye information you gave - as that was the reason for the post in the first place...

- but the rest of the Accusations (which I believe they were) were unnecessary, and slating my dogs - even to the point of threatening me with testing etc etc... was uncalled for and uncouth.

I believe entirely what the other posters have put - Staffies come in all shapes and sizes nowdays... Mine just _happened_ to have a blue eye... Shes 8weeks old... The first poster said his dogs blue eye dissapeared... so where all this came from I do not know!!!
As ws posted by another member - This thread *DID *turn into another "your staffy is a pit-bull" thread.
And there were a few questions you managed to evade with regards to your dogs... Which I dunno... seemed a bit suspicious maybe?

Either way - I love my dogs - and Im sure you love yours. 

Thanks again to all =) :notworthy:


----------



## welshMorphology (Feb 16, 2008)

CLOSE THREAD PLEASE MOD! Thankssssss! =D


----------



## Postcard (Aug 29, 2010)

oldtyme said:


> hazel eye come from Labrador blood ,'Irish staff' (pit) King staff'(pit)


Shhh! I've got my fingers x'd they're _sure_ he's a lab cross! :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Told myself I wouldn't touch another 'pit type' (meaning any cross that looks vaguely as if it could be prosecuted) so it's not a realistic option anyway but he is just so similar to how my boy was.


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

annabel said:


> Your pup is lovely & your parent doggies are the modern accepted staffie type so I wouldn't worry about anything in the future - but what Oldtyme has said was really enlightening about where different eye/nose colours come from, thanks for that! Never knew about the labrador blood.
> 
> I don't think you should see it as a slur on you - it doesn't detract from your dogs that they're not 100% pure english staffordshire bull terrier, and good luck finding a home for the pup.


i wasnt slur no dog is 100%

kc register 90% as pure 

my mate as the lhasa type that winning show


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

sammibee said:


> Learn to spell - and dont start *again* with my dogs...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i try to told the about the the eye but i dont know any think lookat my bpost in 2008 

i meet a thread about my dog just 4 you 

no doubt the like your dog wish i could own dogs like your

Learn to spell = i cant i dyslexic


----------



## kato (May 12, 2007)

:closed: That's all Folks!!!

Simon


----------

